# Update On Bianca and Ella



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ella is fine. She has meds for her ears, neck, and eye. 

Our vet has a brand new building, so is only taking limited appointments,
as it's not complete yet. The scales aren't even in yet, and no credit card
machine ~ LOL

We did get partial blood results, but won't be complete until tomorrow.

Bianca had a high white count. She is on antibiotics, but vet is concerned,
and anxiously waiting for the remaining results of her senior panel. 

Poor Bianca had a massive seizure at the vet's office. It was awful.
They've all been really bad. She has had a total of seven today.
Vet gave her something so she could rest tonight. He doesn't want to
start her on any meds, until he receives the results of blood work.

So we'll know more tomorrow. For now she is resting. 

I've made a bed in Lulu's little area for the three of us. This way she's on the
floor, and gated in. After her seizures she's very confused, and acts "drunk",
so she'll end up stuck behind something.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, thank you for taking the time to update us on Bianca and Ella. So happy to hear that Ella is well. But, oh, so sad to hear how tough things are for Bianca. She will stay in my prayers that she has a restful night. Hugs to you.

Linda


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hugs :grouphug: and prayers rayer: for you and the doggies.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:mellow: Poor Bianca, poor you! I hope you can get some rest tonight.....doesn't sound too likely. :smcry:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: 's to all three of you....and the rest of the gang, too.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update, though I wish it had been a more positive one about Bianca :wub: , poor little thing. I wish they could
give her some meds, but I guess doctor knows best. :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and all your babies!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Poor little baby  ! We're thinking about ya Deb and you're all in my prayers.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

At least she is not going through this alone, thanks to you. Such a deserving little soul.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Ella is doing ok, but so sad about little Bianca. I pray the vet can get the seizures under control. :grouphug: Bless your heart, you must be worn out, hope you get some much needed rest.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update Deb. I'm glad Ella is fine and has meds, I hope they clear up her skin soon. As for Bianca, my heart breaks for that poor baby. I keep thinking of the picture you posted of her smiling. She looked soooo happy to be living with you. I hope this is something that can be treated and she has a lot more time with you, being loved and pampered. Bless her heart, the baby deserves goodness and comfort and warmth.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update Deb. I just haven't been able to get this poor little thing off my mind. I feel so bad for Bianca. I know many of us wish we were close by to help you take care of them. Glad Ella is getting the meds she needs too. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad things went well with Ella. I hope Bianca does good tonight with no seizures. I feel so bad for her. I can't believe her former owner. I'm sure this was an on going problem and was a big factor in her being surrendered. How could they put that baby in a kill shelter? Makes me sick. I'm so thankful she's with you Deb and can be taken care of and loved now. I just know she's going to have a good rest of her life!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I've been watching and waiting all day. I'm so glad they are with you.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

{{{{{Hugs}}}}}} and Prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear lord - seven seizures in one day! 

When does he expect the bloodwork results? Did he do a thyroid panel? Thryoid imbalances can cause seizures.

During a seizure their blood sugar drops really low. It makes it harder for them to recover. Give her a little Breyers vanilla ice cream as soon as possible, then a good carb and protein meal as soon as you can get her to eat. It could prevent another seizure.

Here's a good link for you:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/ice_cream.htm


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

My heart just breaks for little Bianca. Can you imagine that she may have done this on the cement floor of that shelter or on a chain in someone's back yard?? Prayers that she has a restful night.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, thanks for the update. I wish things were better for Bianca, but I know she's in the best possible hands, between you and your wonderful vet. Be well, my friend. Give her some special hugs from me and Bonnie. And to Ella, too!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (bbry @ Nov 12 2008, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669675


> My heart just breaks for little Bianca. Can you imagine that she may have done this on the cement floor of that shelter or on a chain in someone's back yard?? Prayers that she has a restful night.[/B]



Yes, this just breaks my heart, I am praying they can do something as soon as they get the test back. She is such a sweetheart and to know she is in a nice, clean house with lots of love tonight ...........

So glad Ella is doing well......Thanks for the update Deb!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Nov 12 2008, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669663


> Thanks for the update. I've been watching and waiting all day. I'm so glad they are with you.[/B]


DITTO! 

xoxoxoxoxo...noselicks to all y'all~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Deb. So glad to hear that Ella is doing well - I could not believe the pictures you shared. 
I'm so sorry about little Bianca and her awful and very frequent seizuring. I pray that her bloodwork all comes back a-ok, so the doctor can get her on some meds for these awful seizures. Oh, Deb ... I can't even imagine watching one of these poor angels having to go through seizures like she is having. I've seen Tchelsi go through it a number of times but nothing like the type that this poor baby is having to go through. I hope and pray that the vet can get these seizures under control immediately before they do serious damage. rayer: 
Big hugs to you, Deb. You're so strong! Bless you. :grouphug: I wish I could reach out and help you in some way. Don't you ever need someone to lean on, woman?


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Deb I have tried to reply to this thread numerous times but keep exiting the reply as whatever I try to put in words doesn't seem to convey what I want to say. Simply put....

Thank You.
God Bless You.
You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Deb, 
You're being tested big time. You have so much courage, love, and compassion inside you. You'll pass the test with flying colors. Bianca and Ella are so lucky to have you. 

Let me do the crying and being afraid part. You, please, just take care of yourself. Eveyone is in good hands, I'm worried about you. 

Get some rest, honey. I love you.
xoxoxo


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Were sending lots of good thoughts for Bianca and happy that Ella is doing well. Lots of :grouphug: and rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Deb, PLEASE at least try to get some rest. Don't forget you need to take care of yourself! You wont be any help to these gorgeous little ones if you end up getting sick! Please, if you need to, call on someone to help you. :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update, I will keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for the update.
hang in there Deb - we are praying and sending postivie thoughts your way and the pups way! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks so much for updating Deb. I had Bianca on my mind all day. She is so lucky to be with you. Sending lots of good thoughts, hugs, kisses and prayers to all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, my heart goes out to you and Bianca!! :heart:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers and hugs and warm thoughts for you both :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Deb,

I am glad that Ella is doing well. But I'm so sorry to hear about Bianca. I hope that you and she had a restful night
last night and I thank God that she found you!!!
:grouphug: :grouphug:


Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for Ella - she couldn't have landed in a better place, and I have confidence she will get to have the good life she deserves. 

But Bianca scares me. I hope the doctors can pinpoint the problem and it can be corrected with meds. I'm so scared for her....and you.

Not many people would go through this with dogs they don't even know. May you reap the greatest reward there is - .....that they both heal and have very very happily ever after endings. :heart: 

Deb, you're gonna need a break, do you ever go on vacation?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm anxious to hear how you and Bianca made it through the night. Praying you are O.K. and Bianca's seizures have subsided. rayer: I can't believe the vet hasn't given her seizure meds, I would think that would be the first thing to do regardless of the blood work. Continual seizures cause brain damage :bysmilie: ----but what do I know!? :embarrassed:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well that was the worst night of my life. Vet did give anti-seizure meds (starts with 'P).
I'm just tired lately he had told me he didn't want to run other tests, until the blood work
came back today. Make a long story short, I left with the two meds, before they came out
with the other. Too bad, I didn't listen to my machine last night.

Poor Bianca had a seizure every two hours. They were bad, and just stopped at 5AM.

Vet wants to keep her for the day, so I'm taking her in a few minutes. He's giving us another
med, but can't remember. As I said, I'm sooo flippin' tired, I want to cry. Poor Bianca.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahh Deb, I pray that while little Bianca is in good care at the vets you will take some time to just rest today! Turn off your telephone and just rest! you can only push yourself so far sweetie!. I worry about you!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I sure hope They get to the bottom of this and little Bianca will be ok. It is so hard to watch them suffer. Take care of yourself to Deb. rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww, poor Bianca and poor you, Deb. I know you're exhausted and you really should try to get some sleep. Prayers and good healing thoughts for sweet little Bianca. :smootch:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw poor Deb and Bianca. God bless you and help Bianca. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Deb, Take everyones' advice and try to get a little rest for yourself while dear Bianca is in the vet's hands. I hope he can help her. Poor little girl. At least someone loves her while she is going through this and she is not alone on a cement floor. God love and protect her and also you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well I dropped off our little angel. The rest of her blood panel came back fine.

Vet is going to monitor her thru the day, and get some food/liquids in her.

Vet Tech mentioned something about giving us some shots, as to stop the
seizure in case she can't get out of it. That's where the danger lies, in when
they can't get out of the seizure. Also, as soon as one ends, another begins.
That hasn't happened yet. A couple were farely close, but not side by side.
They've mostly been two, or more hours apart.

My heart is breaking for this precious little girl. There's a chance we'll never know
the cause, but we will get them under control. 

Vet's also running more tests while she's there. 

Her poor little body was flopping so hard it was jumping. I had to put soft things
around the wall, in the gated area, where we slept. I would barely lift her head,
using the blanket, we were on, as a sling. This was so her head wouldn't slam down on the floor.

Vet, and I, are working on a plan, so hopefully we can get this under control.

You know, I picture this darling left in the owners' backyard, all alone, having seizures,
with no one to help her. No one who cared. Makes me soooo sad.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes Deb, you're right. If Bianca survived in that f'ing backyard, I'll bet anything she'll survive in your loving care. Rest your eyes, even if it's for 20 minutes.
xoxoxo


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Hugs and much love to you both. I just do not understand abusers...You are the BEST , Deb..Many blessings will come your way. x00x0x N


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending prayers rayer: and :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It really rips my heart out to think of this sweet, special girl having seizures and being ignored. I wonder if this is the reason she was finally surrendered? Whatever the reason, I'm SO glad that she's getting your loving care and your vet's great care now. That's what's important.

I wish I was closer, to help you at times like these. You know I'm always a phone call away if you need a shoulder. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, this is just breaking my heart. :crying: But you, you're the one with her... comforting her and taking such loving care of her... if I feel this way, I can imagine how you feel. I am at work and just want to burst in to tears but certainly can't! So I guess I'm destined for a major headache from tears backing up!

I'm glad she's at the vet's and I hope they can find the solution to stopping the seizures...

Major hugs .... :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669944


> Well I dropped off our little angel. The rest of her blood panel came back fine.
> 
> Vet is going to monitor her thru the day, and get some food/liquids in her.
> 
> ...


This makes me sick to think about. That's what Lady's first owner did to her, dumped her because she didn't want to deal with her seizures. She tied her up outside in 100 degree heat with thunderstorms every night with no food or water. It was three days before she was rescued. She had her first seizure just a couple of days after I took her in. I still want to cry when I think of her having seizures all alone for those three days.

Ask your vet to give you valium to give her after she has a seizure. It can stop her from having another one. Cluster seizures are very dangerous. Here is another link for you:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...rgencycare.html

I lost my only other epileptic dog to Status Epilepticus many years ago. Abby was a beautiful English Setter I'd rescued from the SPCA. She wasn't even two years old when I lost her when she couldn't recover from her seizures one day.

I hate epilepsy.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Bianca and you are going through this. I just can't imagine how she felt before you came along.

Thank you so much for taking such great care of her. I hope the vet can figure out how to control the seizures.

:grouphug: to you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Deb, but not she is in the most perfect arms...YOURS.....She's found her angle!!

Sending all the best thoughts.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 13 2008, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669953


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669944





> Well I dropped off our little angel. The rest of her blood panel came back fine.
> 
> Vet is going to monitor her thru the day, and get some food/liquids in her.
> 
> ...


This makes me sick to think about. That's what Lady's first owner did to her, dumped her because she didn't want to deal with her seizures. She tied her up outside in 100 degree heat with thunderstorms every night with no food or water. It was three days before she was rescued. She had her first seizure just a couple of days after I took her in. I still want to cry when I think of her having seizures all alone for those three days.

Ask your vet to give you valium to give her after she has a seizure. It can stop her from having another one. Cluster seizures are very dangerous. Here is another link for you:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...rgencycare.html

I lost my only other epileptic dog to Status Epilepticus many years ago. Abby was a beautiful English Setter I'd rescued from the SPCA. She wasn't even two years old when I lost her when she couldn't recover from her seizures one day.

I hate epilepsy.

[/B][/QUOTE]


Vet gave her valium yesterday, after her seizure in the office. She had another seizure within an hour of getting home,
and continued with them, thru out the night. He has something else in mind, longer term, I'll know when I pick her up.

I'm so scared for her. I so want to make her comfy. Just doesn't seem fair. 

I'm researching, and reading everything I can. Thank you so much for the links. I still have much homework to do.

I'm anxious to consult more with the vet, and perhaps some answers from today's tests.

Thanks everyone, for thinking of our sweet little Bianca. Once again, God Bless The Rescues.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, Valium is just for after a seizure. She'll need to be on seizure medication if she has idiopathic epilepsy and her seizures aren't a symptom of something else.

Did you get her thyroid panel back yet?

I swear by potassium bromide. Lady was having cluster seizures, too, until we added that. It takes several months to get into their system, though. Most likely your vet will start her on phenobarbital pretty quickly if all her test come back normal.

How is she today? Doe she seem to be recovered completely from the seizures? No permanent brain damage, I pray.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart is breaking as I read this. I'm so sad for poor Bianca and so upset that her previous owners just left her untreated.

Deb -- you area saint.

I'm praying (and crying) for Bianca and for your too, dear friend.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

We had great results with sodium bromide also. When my Zoe was diagnosed they started with Pheno but it wasn't enough so we went to a specialist and he had just started using the sodium bromide and it really cut them down....she would have them everyday and after starting the bromide she maybe had 2 a month. We would soak a piece of bread with the solution and wrap that in a piece of cheese. If Bianca was very young I might say think twice about it because I feel that it caused the cancer that ultimately killed her. She was 3 when we started on it and only lived to be 10...she was half Dalmation and half Black Lab...only about 40 pounds so one would think she could have been around at least 5 more years. But it did make her quality of life good for several years! Praying for all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 13 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669963


> Yes, Valium is just for after a seizure. She'll need to be on seizure medication if she has idiopathic epilepsy and her seizures aren't a symptom of something else.
> 
> Did you get her thyroid panel back yet?
> 
> ...



Yep, we had discussed potassuim bromide. That will be a supplement, if the phenobarbital does not work.

Vet did need final results from the blood test, but was banking on her liver being in order, so I could start the meds.
You would think I could pay attention. So the meds, I missed, were not to be administered anyway. Not 'til the
results were in. 

Vet tech called. Bianca has not had a seizure since she's been there. Thank God. 

I think we are on our way. I'm also thinking Bianca will need a good night's rest, her meds, and we'll see how
she's doing in the morning. I just pray the seizures will be few, and far, between, if any.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669999


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 13 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669963





> Yes, Valium is just for after a seizure. She'll need to be on seizure medication if she has idiopathic epilepsy and her seizures aren't a symptom of something else.
> 
> Did you get her thyroid panel back yet?
> 
> ...



Yep, we had discussed potassuim bromide. That will be a supplement, if the phenobarbital does not work.

Vet did need final results from the blood test, but was banking on her liver being in order, so I could start the meds.
You would think I could pay attention. So the meds, I missed, were not to be administered anyway. Not 'til the
results were in. 

Vet tech called. Bianca has not had a seizure since she's been there. Thank God. 

I think we are on our way. I'm also thinking Bianca will need a good night's rest, her meds, and we'll see how
she's doing in the morning. I just pray the seizures will be few, and far, between, if any.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Boy... that is the best news I've heard from you in a while.

Now... how are YOU doing?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669944


> Well I dropped off our little angel. The rest of her blood panel came back fine.
> 
> Vet is going to monitor her thru the day, and get some food/liquids in her.
> 
> ...


But she has someone who cares now and that's what counts, you're there for her. Bless you.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My Tipper did very well on potassium bromide. His seizures still were dramatic but far between. 

I also considered getting some additional medication to have on hand in case a seizure didn't stop - I think it was valium suppositories I had read about. 

More :grouphug: for you and Bianca.

P.S. Ask the vet or staff to write everything down for you. I find instructions go in one of my ears and out the other when I am stressed or scared.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I too was thinking of this poor little girl going thru this all by herself and looking at the condition she was in and the little we know.. well I just can't think of it without crying! 
No wonder she looked so contented in those first photos... only hours in your house Deb and she KNEW she was in good care! Her face sooo revealed that!
In spite of the seizures, I'm sure little Bianca is so grateful to know she is no longer alone in dealing with them.
With all the prayers going out she has the very best chance to get thru this!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

This is so heartbreaking, but I pray you're on the road to getting the seizures under control.

Prayers are continuing for Bianca and for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Deb -
Bentley and Brighton said they wanted to send very special hugs and kisses to you and to Bianca! :hugging: :smootch: I just can't bear the thought of this little one suffering through seizures all alone. I am so very very glad Bianca is with you. Thank you thank you thank you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hoping you and Bianca have a restful night. Hopefully tomorrow will bring more good news. Take care of yourself. We all love you.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669999


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 13 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669963





> Yes, Valium is just for after a seizure. She'll need to be on seizure medication if she has idiopathic epilepsy and her seizures aren't a symptom of something else.
> 
> Did you get her thyroid panel back yet?
> 
> ...



Yep, we had discussed potassuim bromide. That will be a supplement, if the phenobarbital does not work.

Vet did need final results from the blood test, but was banking on her liver being in order, so I could start the meds.
You would think I could pay attention. So the meds, I missed, were not to be administered anyway. Not 'til the
results were in. 

Vet tech called. Bianca has not had a seizure since she's been there. Thank God. 

I think we are on our way. I'm also thinking Bianca will need a good night's rest, her meds, and we'll see how
she's doing in the morning. I just pray the seizures will be few, and far, between, if any.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just got home and was hoping for some good news. This is at least hopeful news. I wonder how long she's been having these seizures, and like others have said, if that's the reason she was dumped. You're a sweetheart for taking her in and giving her such good care, Deb. Thank you so very much. I hope to hear even better news tomorrow. Bianca remains in my prayers. You get some rest, Deb.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Nope, no rest today, not for me anyway (am behind with my work load).

Good news is, Bianca is home!!! Vet said she slept all day. Not one seizure. :chili: 

Now that her blood work is in order, she has taken her first dose of Phenobarbital.

She has now taken her third dosage of antibiotics, as well. 

She's in our little gated area, where we will sleep again tonight, and ate like a 
little piggy :wub: She gave a little visit with the girls, while coming in, she's walking,
not stumbling. As the vet said, we have to keep a close eye, document any problems,
and we may adjust the meds. Seizures are so difficult to pin point, but we are working on it.

I pray to God, she is seizure free, at least for a couple days. If we deal with the occasional
seizure, that is doable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670089


> Nope, no rest today, not for me anyway (am behind with my work load).
> 
> Good news is, Bianca is home!!! Vet said she slept all day. Not one seizure. :chili:
> 
> ...


Deb, this is good news! I hope and pray that you all get a great night's rest! 

I know you've been given a lot of info in the last couple days but don't forget to get some Breyer's vanilla ice cream per Lady's Mom to give Bianca just in case she has a seizure... :thumbsup: But let's hope she will not need it. rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Deb. Now go to bed. Oh, wait a minute - it's only 6:00 there. :smrofl: 
Okay, have a glass of wine and THEN go to bed!

Give your little ones some extra kisses from me and Bonnie. Praying for a quiet night for all of you. :smootch:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670089


> Nope, no rest today, not for me anyway (am behind with my work load).
> 
> Good news is, Bianca is home!!! Vet said she slept all day. Not one seizure. :chili:
> 
> ...


Oh good news! The part about her eating like a little piggy made me teary. Bless her heart, I love it when sick babies can eat again. Give her kisses from me and you try to rest.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww such wonderful news!!! I'm so happy to hear Bianca is home and has a hearty appetite!! I hope things keep improving for her. Sending you all lots of positive thoughts :Flowers 2: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh good news at last. Bless the vet and you for taking such good care of Bianca. I hope you all get a good night's sleep tonight. I suppose you'll be up all night watching her. Sleep if you can and build up your strength. You can only operate so long on no sleep you know. Bless you and all your sweet :sLo_grouphug3: babies.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 13 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670091


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670089





> Nope, no rest today, not for me anyway (am behind with my work load).
> 
> Good news is, Bianca is home!!! Vet said she slept all day. Not one seizure. :chili:
> 
> ...


Deb, this is good news! I hope and pray that you all get a great night's rest! 

I know you've been given a lot of info in the last couple days but don't forget to get some Breyer's vanilla ice cream per Lady's Mom to give Bianca just in case she has a seizure... :thumbsup: But let's hope she will not need it. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


My neighbor just dropped off the ice cream. I called her, at work, and she stopped on her way in.

I pay attention, well, I do when I'm awake ~ LMAO

So we do have it. Hmmmmm, sounds kinda good. Perhaps I'll partake in a bowl :tender: Yummy.

hahahaha ~ My luck, my neighbor will see ME, thru the window, eating the ice cream
I told her Bianca needed. :smrofl:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670107


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 13 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670091





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670089





> Nope, no rest today, not for me anyway (am behind with my work load).
> 
> Good news is, Bianca is home!!! Vet said she slept all day. Not one seizure. :chili:
> 
> ...


Deb, this is good news! I hope and pray that you all get a great night's rest! 

I know you've been given a lot of info in the last couple days but don't forget to get some Breyer's vanilla ice cream per Lady's Mom to give Bianca just in case she has a seizure... :thumbsup: But let's hope she will not need it. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


My neighbor just dropped off the ice cream. I called her, at work, and she stopped on her way in.

I pay attention, well, I do when I'm awake ~ LMAO

So we do have it. Hmmmmm, sounds kinda good. Perhaps I'll partake in a bowl :tender: Yummy.

hahahaha ~ My luck, my neighbor will see ME, thru the window, eating the ice cream
I told her Bianca needed. :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, that's funny.... your eating Bianca's "medicine"!! That would be so funny if the neighbor saw you !!! :rofl: 

After what you've been through I think some ice cream is in order!! Just don't eat it all!!! :smartass:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb so glad little Bianca had a good day! Praying she has no more seizures! ... and you and all your little ones have a good and peaceful nights sleep!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing better. I think you deserve some of that ice cream, just don't eat it all.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, before I sign off, I want to apologize for the PM's I haven't gotten to.

I am still trying to answer my work emails. I'm sorry. I'll get to them tomorrow, I promise.

And a couple funnies, from Ella's and Bianca's vet visit.

Yesterday, with Ella's visit, she escaped the "little examination room". She ran, and ran.
Well, the building is still under construction, so the workers had the two front doors open.
Being tired, I got lost in the maze, and frantic.

I finally make it to the receptionist desk, asking where the he!! is Ella. She said, "she ran out
the front door, with Dr Greek in tow". I run outside, ask the workers, they said she ran out the
door and into their work van. Dr Greek told them to shut the back of the van, while he jumped
in the front of it, to retrieve her. Thank God she jumped in the van, with the vet chasing her.

Now for Bianca. She, and Lulu, have been my main focus. I had a sitter watch Lulu, while 
dealing with Bianca. So Bianca was the focus for me, and Lulu for the sitter. 

Well, the sitter stays at my house. After all this awful, heart-wrenching, crap, I finally pick up
Biaca tonight, and things are looking up. I gather my bags, paperwork, etc., shut the garage, come
in the house, and the sitter asked how Bianca is. I said, "It's looking better, she had a good day, and
we have a plan. I am soooo relieved". 

So get this: The sitter then asked, "Where is she?". I left her in the garage. I had taken her crate out,
gathered my belongings, and left the crate next to the Jeep. 

Trust me, I would have noticed within seconds, but crud. I went to the garage, and she's all kickin' it in
the crate. Bless her heart. 

As of now, I've cleaned up the gated bed area. I'm getting ready to curl up with 
Lulu and Bianca. :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 13 2008, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670110


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670107





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 13 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670091





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670089





> Nope, no rest today, not for me anyway (am behind with my work load).
> 
> Good news is, Bianca is home!!! Vet said she slept all day. Not one seizure. :chili:
> 
> ...


Deb, this is good news! I hope and pray that you all get a great night's rest! 

I know you've been given a lot of info in the last couple days but don't forget to get some Breyer's vanilla ice cream per Lady's Mom to give Bianca just in case she has a seizure... :thumbsup: But let's hope she will not need it. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


My neighbor just dropped off the ice cream. I called her, at work, and she stopped on her way in.

I pay attention, well, I do when I'm awake ~ LMAO

So we do have it. Hmmmmm, sounds kinda good. Perhaps I'll partake in a bowl :tender: Yummy.

hahahaha ~ My luck, my neighbor will see ME, thru the window, eating the ice cream
I told her Bianca needed. :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, that's funny.... your eating Bianca's "medicine"!! That would be so funny if the neighbor saw you !!! :rofl: 

After what you've been through I think some ice cream is in order!! Just don't eat it all!!! :smartass:
[/B][/QUOTE]

And, I think you need to put some chocolate syrup on the ice cream too. You are a God send to his lil creatures.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good night, my friend. I pray you have sweet dreams.
xoxoxo


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I hope you all have a restful, uneventful night!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> So get this: The sitter then asked, "Where is she?". I left her in the garage. I had taken her crate out, gathered my belongings, and left the crate next to the Jeep.[/B]


LMFAO - okay, you definitely need a good night's sleep, Deb! I hope you (and Bianca) get one.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Nov 13 2008, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670168


> And, I think you need to put some chocolate syrup on the ice cream too. You are a God send to his lil creatures.[/B]


forget the chocolate syrup, girlfriend needs some BAILEYS!!!! or, starbucks makes some fab chocolate-coffee liqueurs too. those go GREAT with a bowl of ice cream :innocent: 

take care of you, too, my friend. can't have the inmates running the asylum when you find yourself sicker than they are LOL. okay, we can have LBB run the asylum. but the others, no way.... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb, 
I have a leopard rug in my bathroom. I just stepped in Darla's crap because I didn't see it on the rug. Needless to say, it's all over the f'ing place. So, I also have a Casa del Caca. I guess I should be happy she made it to the ladies room!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 14 2008, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670381


> Deb,
> I have a leopard rug in my bathroom. I just stepped in Darla's crap because I didn't see it on the rug. Needless to say, it's all over the f'ing place. So, I also have a Casa del Caca. I guess I should be happy she made it to the ladies room!
> xoxoxoxo[/B]



LMAO ~ I'm forever stepping in poop. From one "Casa del Caca" to another ~ :new_shocked: 

Bianca is doing great. I sat with her, before bedtime, with a bowl of ice cream (thanks Marj).
She had a few licky, lickies, so did Lulu. I, of course, ate the rest. About an hour after falling
asleep, I jumped up, thinking Bianca was having a seizure. Nope, she was STARVING and looking for
food. So I run downstairs, make her a plate, and she ate like there was no tomorrow :wub: 

She then had a bit of water, snuggled, and went back to sleep. I've been keeping an eye, but 
working most of the morning. She barked at me, about an hour ago. Wow, that's what I've been
waiting for. She was looking for mommy, and wanted more food. 

She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning. 

I do have a mess going on with my work, but will keep you all updated. I am sooo glad it's Friday.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so glad to read such a positive update!

I sure hope Bianca keeps doing well. You've done such a great job taking care of her. Thank you!

Take care of yourself too!  Keep eating the ice cream


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441


> QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 14 2008, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670381





> Deb,
> I have a leopard rug in my bathroom. I just stepped in Darla's crap because I didn't see it on the rug. Needless to say, it's all over the f'ing place. So, I also have a Casa del Caca. I guess I should be happy she made it to the ladies room!
> xoxoxoxo[/B]



LMAO ~ I'm forever stepping in poop. From one "Casa del Caca" to another ~ :new_shocked: 

Bianca is doing great. I sat with her, before bedtime, with a bowl of ice cream (thanks Marj).
She had a few licky, lickies, so did Lulu. I, of course, ate the rest. About an hour after falling
asleep, I jumped up, thinking Bianca was having a seizure. Nope, she was STARVING and looking for
food. So I run downstairs, make her a plate, and she ate like there was no tomorrow :wub: 

She then had a bit of water, snuggled, and went back to sleep. I've been keeping an eye, but 
working most of the morning. She barked at me, about an hour ago. Wow, that's what I've been
waiting for. She was looking for mommy, and wanted more food. 

She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning. 

I do have a mess going on with my work, but will keep you all updated. I am sooo glad it's Friday.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yippeeee!

I pray poor Bianca was just an untreated epileptic and only needs anti-convulsants to control her seizures.

If your vet does start her on Phenobarbital, make sure to support her liver with Marin.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441


> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 14 2008, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670381


> Deb,
> I have a leopard rug in my bathroom. I just stepped in Darla's crap because I didn't see it on the rug. Needless to say, it's all over the f'ing place. So, I also have a Casa del Caca. I guess I should be happy she made it to the ladies room!
> xoxoxoxo[/B]



LOL!! You are making a sailor blush...



Ok... I lied..... I'm not a sailor....



I had this impression Kerry that you were about as straight as they come....


Just goes to prove that even at my advanced age.... I'm not where close to figurin out you wumin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441


> Bianca is doing great. I sat with her, before bedtime, with a bowl of ice cream (thanks Marj).
> She had a few licky, lickies, so did Lulu. I, of course, ate the rest. About an hour after falling
> asleep, I jumped up, thinking Bianca was having a seizure. Nope, she was STARVING and looking for
> food. So I run downstairs, make her a plate, and she ate like there was no tomorrow :wub:
> ...


Oh I'm so glad to hear little Bianca is eating and doing better. That warms my heart. I hope things straighten up with your work.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441





> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: Look at Marj's post (#17) in this thread for an explanation, Steve. You silly, ice cream is good for everything.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like you're having a good day, Deb. That's great. I'm so glad to hear that Bianca is doing well. Keep it up, baby girl!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 14 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670465


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441





> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: Look at Marj's post (#17) in this thread for an explanation, Steve. You silly, ice cream is good for everything.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh man.... I thought that was chocolate....  :w00t: Like... how is a guy supposed to remember all this stuff? Jeez...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad Bianca had a good night. Hurray, she is eating well and asking Mommy for more!!! Hurray again, she knows you are Mommy! Good work, Deb. Now it's your turn. Take care of Deb over the week end. Gotta keep up your stamina for the babes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441





> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Vanilla ice cream right after a seizure can bring the blood sugar up slowly and help prevent another seizure.

Deb seems to have taken the ice cream therapy to a new level. She and Bianca are consuming it regularly now to cope with the seizures little Bianca had several days ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 14 2008, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670470


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441





> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Vanilla ice cream right after a seizure can bring the blood sugar up slowly and help prevent another seizure.

Deb seems to have taken the ice cream therapy to a new level. She and Bianca are consuming it regularly now to cope with the seizures little Bianca had several days ago. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Preventative "medicine"... :duh oh: 


(I just wanted to try out the duh smiley...)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 14 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670470


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441





> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Vanilla ice cream right after a seizure can bring the blood sugar up slowly and help prevent another seizure.

Deb seems to have taken the ice cream therapy to a new level. She and Bianca are consuming it regularly now to cope with the seizures little Bianca had several days ago. :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ We thought we would do a "test" run, so she would know to eat it, if the time arrises. :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey Marj, I was wondering, should I leave a bit in the fridge, so it melts a bit? When needed, how much
should she have? Would it be better if it were melted? You may have mentioned this, but as I said, I'm
tired. And yes, it was yummy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458


> Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...[/B]



Geesh Steve.. don'tcha read the New Englang Journal of Medicine? Ice Cream is a wonder-med' soothes all kinds of ailments! I'm "sure" it's in there somplace... ahh I know it really only works for 'wumin' ! LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 14 2008, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670541


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458





> Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...[/B]



Geesh Steve.. don'tcha read the New Englang Journal of Medicine? Ice Cream is a wonder-med' soothes all kinds of ailments! I'm "sure" it's in there somplace... ahh I know it really only works for 'wumin' ! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

My subscription expired Terry...


"Englang".... Anyone ever told you that you New Yorkers really talk funny!!! :behindsofa:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670474


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 14 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670470





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441





> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Vanilla ice cream right after a seizure can bring the blood sugar up slowly and help prevent another seizure.

Deb seems to have taken the ice cream therapy to a new level. She and Bianca are consuming it regularly now to cope with the seizures little Bianca had several days ago. :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ We thought we would do a "test" run, so she would know to eat it, if the time arrises. :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey Marj, I was wondering, should I leave a bit in the fridge, so it melts a bit? When needed, how much
should she have? Would it be better if it were melted? You may have mentioned this, but as I said, I'm
tired. And yes, it was yummy 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate to tell you, but you should only give her a little bit of ice cream right after a seizure. Their blood sugar drops when they have a seizure so you just want to bring it back up safely.

If you read the article I posted, it said a "small" amount, only a teaspoon for a dog under 50 pounds. For Lady I use a baby spoon that is about 1/2 teaspoon.

Of course, there is no limit on how much ice cream you can have, Deb!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441





> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...
[/B][/QUOTE]
if you have to ask..... then you clearly just don't get it....

well, ask your wife when she's feeling especially crabby. if you can get thru all the colorful adjectives, you'll get the point. and see how "relieved" she is once she has some ice cream. any flavor will do, really. preferably something with chocolate in it. 

and preferably something with bailey's. i know when i'm really crabby, there isn't ENOUGH ice cream, bailey's, chocolate, or peanut butter (oh wait, that's for the buttercup...) in the neighborhood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

or.... is it just ME that this works for? :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 14 2008, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670557


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670474





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 14 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670470





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441





> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Vanilla ice cream right after a seizure can bring the blood sugar up slowly and help prevent another seizure.

Deb seems to have taken the ice cream therapy to a new level. She and Bianca are consuming it regularly now to cope with the seizures little Bianca had several days ago. :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ We thought we would do a "test" run, so she would know to eat it, if the time arrises. :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey Marj, I was wondering, should I leave a bit in the fridge, so it melts a bit? When needed, how much
should she have? Would it be better if it were melted? You may have mentioned this, but as I said, I'm
tired. And yes, it was yummy  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate to tell you, but you should only give her a little bit of ice cream right after a seizure. Their blood sugar drops when they have a seizure so you just want to bring it back up safely.

If you read the article I posted, it said a "small" amount, only a teaspoon for a dog under 50 pounds. For Lady I use a baby spoon that is about 1/2 teaspoon.

Of course, there is no limit on how much ice cream you can have, Deb!

[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, and reading it now. Sorry, way behind, and cheating with the questions.

So yes, she only had a couple licky, lickies, last night. Without a seizure being involved. 
So did Lulu ~ LOL

Well, so did I. And nope, mine were not licky, lickies. They were "gulp, gulp". :smrofl: 

Bianca seems to be doing okay. She's back to normal, other than being very tired.
I'm sure this wore her out. Bless her heart. Here's a pic from a few minutes ago. :wub: 

Her appetite, snuggling, barking, drinking, and curiousity are all back. 

Her poops are nice, and firm. And she's going to the pad to poo and pee.

I'm hoping this weekend brings even more. After her, much needed rest, continued meds,
love, SM, and the help/advice, from you, she'll be okay. I just know it. 

Bianca thanks you all, so very much, for being there, taking the time, and loving her.

And I, thank you for the vanilla ice cream. My neighbor, Cindy, did bring over a half-gallon.
I must say, Bianca, and Lulu, were in heaven, when they had their lickies of ice cream. 

I was in heaven when I crammed my entire face in the bucket ~ :smrofl:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So glad to hear Bianca is on the mend. I hope you all have a nice restful, very uneventful, weekend.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 14 2008, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670557


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670474





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 14 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670470





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670458





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670441





> She's taking her meds well, we have Breyer's Vanilla, and not a seizure since yesterday morning.[/B]



Ok... I'm missed this someplace while growing up... but someone is going to have to explain to me what medicinal purpose ice cream serves...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Vanilla ice cream right after a seizure can bring the blood sugar up slowly and help prevent another seizure.

Deb seems to have taken the ice cream therapy to a new level. She and Bianca are consuming it regularly now to cope with the seizures little Bianca had several days ago. :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ We thought we would do a "test" run, so she would know to eat it, if the time arrises. :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey Marj, I was wondering, should I leave a bit in the fridge, so it melts a bit? When needed, how much
should she have? Would it be better if it were melted? You may have mentioned this, but as I said, I'm
tired. And yes, it was yummy  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate to tell you, but you should only give her a little bit of ice cream right after a seizure. Their blood sugar drops when they have a seizure so you just want to bring it back up safely.

If you read the article I posted, it said a "small" amount, only a teaspoon for a dog under 50 pounds. For Lady I use a baby spoon that is about 1/2 teaspoon.



[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay, here's what I've done. I have syringe with a about a 1/2 teaspoon of melted Breyer's in it.
It's in the refrigerator, I will refresh it daily, and keep it there if needed.

After the seizures Bianca has had, there is no way she would eat, lick, or even acknowledge the ice cream.

So I'm thinking of having this handy, to give to her, in the aftermath of a seizure.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm glad things are doing better. I know things are crazy for you right now, but I had an idea, perhaps you could try when things calm down. If you take the vanilla ice cream and make little thin ice cream sticks by putting the ice cream on parchment paper and refreezing. Make them small enough to fit inside the syringe and long so they will melt fast. This way you can keep the ice cream sticks in a baggie in the freezer, after they have been made, yet they will melt very fast when you need them, which hopefully you won't need. You should also be able to set the syringe in a glass of hot water with the ice cream stick in it and it would help the ice cream melt fast. Actually you could even put the melted ice cream in the syringe and freeze that but then you will have more to thaw because of the plastic being cold too and more of a chance of the plastic cracking. I hope this was clearer then mud. I can picture what I mean. Get some rest.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Nov 14 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670613


> I'm glad things are doing better. I know things are crazy for you right now, but I had an idea, perhaps you could try when things calm down. If you take the vanilla ice cream and make little thin ice cream sticks by putting the ice cream on parchment paper and refreezing. Make them small enough to fit inside the syringe and long so they will melt fast. This way you can keep the ice cream sticks in a baggie in the freezer, after they have been made, yet they will melt very fast when you need them, which hopefully you won't need. You should also be able to set the syringe in a glass of hot water with the ice cream stick in it and it would help the ice cream melt fast. Actually you could even put the melted ice cream in the syringe and freeze that but then you will have more to thaw because of the plastic being cold too and more of a chance of the plastic cracking. I hope this was clearer then mud. I can picture what I mean. Get some rest.[/B]



Oh, that's very clear. I'm going to do that. This way it will always be "fresh", and handy.

I hope this link works for you. Let it sit, for about 30-seconds, then it will show up, just takes
a minute. It's little Bianca snoring, and kickin' it. :wub: 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=577825594307


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Was that Stevie Ray I heard in the background?? She is just adorable, Deb!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 14 2008, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670671


> Was that Stevie Ray I heard in the background?? She is just adorable, Deb!![/B]



Yes, that was big mouth Stevie Ray. He always waits 'til I'm making a video,
on the phone, or have company ~ LOL

He honestly believes he's singing, and will be discovered some day. :huh: 

But, yep, doesn't Bianca look comfy. She's a good girl. She deserves the best.
They all do, don't they?


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe Bianca is beginning to look like a "spoiled maltese"!  She looks so comfy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, how sweet. :wub: Catcher liked it, too!! He was barking at it!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Bless her heart. :wub: Praying she continues to improve. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so happy Bianca is doing much better. That's a sweet video - awww - she is a good girl! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, I loved the video.I feel like I know Bianca now. She's a sweetheart. :wub: I'm glad she's doing better & resting comfortably.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sleeping Beauty. God bless her.
xoxoxo


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670635


> I hope this link works for you. Let it sit, for about 30-seconds, then it will show up, just takes
> a minute. It's little Bianca snoring, and kickin' it. :wub:
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=577825594307[/B]


Awwww isn't that precious. Yep, she looks mighty comfy and content. What a darling.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb, it just warms my heart to see her resting there so comfy and cozy! 

You both have been thru quite an ordeal!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Bianca's picture just goes to show how much love she finally has. Deb, I'm so happy to hear she is doing so much better. Lots of love from all of us. :grouphug: :smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ah, Deb, such a sweet and touching video. I'm so glad that little Bianca is doing better and I'm continuing to pray for her. She's so lucky to have found you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb,
Sorry about the fires. Praying you and all your beauties are safe and sound and trying to have a restfull, stressless weekend.
xoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a darling video of darling :wub: Bianca - so glad she's doing so much better!


----------

